

Etherpad Goes to Google - Just Another Silicon Valley Soap Opera - einarvollset
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/etherpad_goes_to_google_-_just_another_silicon_val.php

======
mahmud
A zero-content article, trying to capitalize on the news for traffic. Attempts
to create drama where non-exists and fails miserably.

~~~
marshallk
Wah wah wah. A stupid comment from a fanboy. I don't try to capitalize on the
news for traffic, I report on the news in unique ways that ad value - sucka.

~~~
mahmud
Calm down.

I am sure you're trying to look at things from a different perspective, but
the tone and timing have struck a chord with me, and I am sure many others.

Stop creating drama where none exists. If you're worried about a few big
companies gobbling up all innovation in silicon valley, please take the time
and research the problem, give us figures, explore all the angles.

Right now what you're doing is mini-me Techcrunch. A cynical tabloid
interpretation of the news of the hour. You're not the only one: Mashable
betrayed this community by taking someone's casual words and putting it in
dramatic head lines.

If all your insight and "unique" analyses are only applied to the current
breaking news, you're, in fact, a provocateur, not a thinker. It takes wisdom
to avoid the crowd and see the big picture.

~~~
marshallk
Dude, check Twitter and the Etherpad blog post. Both are FULL of comments from
people who feel very similarly. I'm reporting on this from a perspective that
a lot of people share. Looking at your comments on TC's coverage linked here I
can see you've said things like "it's better to know we have successful
developer colleagues who sold to GOOG than it is to complain about your
inconvenience as a user." So that's your perspective, you identify with the
developers who sold the company. I'm reporting from another perspective.

Also, don't compare me to mashable if you want to have a civil conversation,
that's just fighting dirty.

